# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Alqueva

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ayer a mediodía, justo cuando me disponía a apretarme unos garbanzos entre pecho y espalda, recibí una llamada en la que me realizaban una pregunta directa, clara y concisa: ¿Quieres venirte a ver Alqueva?..., y como os podréis imaginar, ya sabéis cual fue mi respuesta, imposible negarse a dar un garbeo por la presa que crea el embalse más grande de Europa  :Smile: 

La meteorología, pese a ser mala, nos respetó durante la visita. Eso sí, frío y en ocasiones bastante viento, pero por suerte, esos nubarrones negros amenazantes no nos cayeron encima. Tan sólo nos cayó algo de agua ya de regreso entre Póvoa de S. Miguel y Mourao, así como desde Villanueva del Fresno hasta Barcarrota, ya en suelo extremeño.

En cuanto al estado del embalse, qué decir de él... estaba radiante, esplendoroso, más lleno que en mi última visita junto a FEDE así como su mujer e hijo, y como es lógico, turbinando a toda vela a la vez que las obras de la nueva central avanzan sin descanso... hay que perder el mínimo tiempo posible para aprovechar el descomunal potencial hidroeléctrico que esta presa tiene con sus 4.150 Hm3 de agua que puede cargar a sus espaldas.

No voy a añadir ningún dato ni caracterísitca de la presa, pues esos temas, creo que ya fueron más que de sobra tratados en el hilo Visita a la presa de Alqueva (Portugal), así que mejor, doy paso directamente a los testimonios gráficos, que seguro estaréis ya ansiosos por verlas, jeje  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Empezamos con varias tomas desde el helipuerto situado junto al centro de información.

Un servidor...


Una preciosidad


Obras de la nueva central


Aliviadero de vano único del estribo derecho


Aliviadero de doble vano del estribo izquierdo


Sigue

----------


## F. Lázaro

... desde el arranque del hormigón hasta llegar a la embocadura del aliviadero del estribo izquierdo.















Y llegamos hasta el aliviadero del estribo izquierdo  :Wink: 

Sigue.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí va un vistazo a esas salvajes compuertas Taintor de 19 mt de anchura y 14 mt de altura, jamás había visto algo semejante...

Aguas arriba de la compuerta


Como para tenerla que subir con la bomba manual de emergencia, acabaría uno con los brazos sangrando por los poros... jeje  :Big Grin: 


Comparado con la compuerta, soy un juguete...




Tremenda, nada más que habrán echado un día para cortar, dar forma y soldar todo eso...


Eso es un cilindro hidráulico y lo demás es cuento. La presión a la que deben trabajar debe ser brutal








Sigue

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desagües de medio fondo y subestación eléctrica


Central hidroeléctrica


Contacto del estribo izquierdo con la roca


Trampolín de lanzamiento del aliviadero situado en el estribo izquierdo


Sólo ese desagüe es capaz de desalojar más agua que Alange y sus cuatro compuertas abiertas con cota NMN  :Embarrassment: 




La pared...


Sigue

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante reportaje amigo mio... sin duda una pasada de Presa...
Muchas Gracias por todas ellas... 
Ah, por aquí se habla que estás recreciendo La Serena y no de obras menores en casa y por eso nos tienes tan abandonados... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Es broma, acaba pronto que te echamos de menos...
Un abrazo y grandes fotos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estribo izquierdo y aliviadero adyacente




Aguas abajo, azud de Pedrogao (contra-embalse)


Transformadores y subestación eléctrica


La tensión reinante ahí abajo se deja escuchar desde arriba  :Cool: 


Perfil del aliviadero situado en el estribo derecho y línea eléctrica de 400 kV


Alguien subiendo al puente grúa de la central


Estribo derecho y aliviadero adyacente


Sigue

----------


## F. Lázaro

...un vistazo a los elementos situados aguas arriba.

Vial de coronación y puente grúa situado en la torre de toma de las turbinas


Torres de compuertas de uno de los desagües de medio fondo (primer plano), y desagüe de fondo (al fondo)




Hacia la izquierda...


Hacia la derecha...




Y el último vistazo al charco antes de enfilar camino del vehículo




Y con ésto, doy por finalizado el paseo. Espero que les haya gustado  :Smile: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No nos va a gustar...hay que ver :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Y además ver ese monstruo con ese nivel.
Y lo del que el tiempo no acompañe, eso es bueno :Big Grin: .
Gracias por este gran reportaje, de esta gran presa :Wink: .

----------


## Los terrines

Está tremendo el barragem, y es tremendo el reportaje.

Muchas gracias, F. Lázaro, por compartir las fotografías.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje Federico :EEK!: 

No has dejado ni un sólo rincón sin mostrarnos. Ya me gustaría tener una así cerca de casa.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  Impresionante el nivel que tiene Federico, ya estoy deseando de volver a verlo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  por lo que se ve las obras de la nueva central llevan buen ritmo, muchas gracias por el reportaje  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios  :Wink: 




> Ah, por aquí se habla que estás recreciendo La Serena y no de obras menores en casa y por eso nos tienes tan abandonados...
> Es broma, acaba pronto que te echamos de menos...


Jajajaja, no estaría mal eso de recrecer La Serena para hacerla más grande aún, pero lo veo difícil... se tragaría la población de Guadalmez, habría que hacer nuevos los ¿7? viaductos... uff, mucho lío, jeje. Con los 3.219,2 que tiene, está muy bien  :Big Grin: 




> No has dejado ni un sólo rincón sin mostrarnos.


De la presa sí, he intentado sacar todo lo que pude... pero del embalse, madre mía, para recorrerlo entero hace falta más de un año, son más de 1000 km de perímetro lo que tiene, y eso no se hace en dos tardes  :Embarrassment: 




> Ya me gustaría tener una así cerca de casa.


Y a mí también me gustaría tener una así por aquí cerquita... Ésta me cae a unos 160 km de casa  :Wink: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## juanlo

Alaaaa!. Que barbaridad de reportaje, tremendo todo.
Una obra realmente impresionante.
Muchas gracias por esas fotos, Federico.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡tremedos!! Reportaje y barragem.
Una preciosidad que merece hacer esperar a los garbanzos..y a lo que sea  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, acabo de ver ahora mismo que según publica EDIA en su web, el día 25 de Abril, pese a que este invierno apenas a llovido, la cota se situaba en la 147.45, es decir, le faltaban 4,55 metros para su llenado máximo, flipante... con un volumen almacenado de 3.097,16 Hm3.

Fijaros en este dato, daros cuenta la bestialidad del embalse de Alqueva que, en los últimos 5 metros del embalse almacena más de 1000 Hm3, equivalente a la totalidad de la cuenca del Segura, realmente tremendo, y sólo en el último metro, es decir, entre las cotas 151 y 152 es capaz de almacenar más de dos veces la capacidad del embalse del José Torán  :EEK!: 

Qué ganitas tengo de ver trabajar a esos pedazo de aliviaderos que tiene, sólo una compuerta abierta echa más del doble de agua que las 4 compuertas de Alange a la vez  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rio Ardila

Antes de ayer pase por el embalse camino de Estoril que me fui con la familia a ver las motos  y lo tienen atacado de agua .
Bonito reportaje F.Làzaro os voy a adjuntar un par de fotos que hice el dia de la construcciòn de la presa un dia que me fui a comer por la zona son un par de ellas que las tendrèis que corregir pues las hacìa con càmaras de usar y tirar.

----------


## sergi1907

Ya están arregladas.

Unas fotografías de gran valor que creo que a F.Lázaro le van a entusiarmar.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Fenomenales imágenes Río Ardila; yo recuerdo haber pasado varias veces por allí durante la construcción, pero sin cámara, y tengo grabadas en la retina las imágenes. Recuerdo especialmente un día en que el Guadiana llevaba bastante caudal, el enorme chorro que salía por la parte de abajo de la presa aún en obras, en la margen derecha, procedente del desvío subterráneo que habían hecho para la construcción.

Un cordiall saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya dos imágenes río Ardila, muchas gracias por compartirlas, todo un tesoro  :Smile: 




> Unas fotografías de gran valor que creo que a F.Lázaro le van a entusiarmar.


Joer que si me entusiasman...  :EEK!: 




> Recuerdo especialmente un día en que el Guadiana llevaba bastante caudal, el enorme chorro que salía por la parte de abajo de la presa aún en obras, en la margen derecha, procedente del desvío subterráneo que habían hecho para la construcción.


El túnel del desvío del río creo tenía una capacidad de 700 m3/s, y la ataguía estaba formada por tres bóvedas apoyadas sobre dos contrafuertes.

En esta foto se puede ver la ataguía, contra-ataguía, la embocadura del río y el antiguo puente desde el cual río Ardila tomó esas dos fotos.


Fuente: http://olhares.sapo.pt/alqueva-em-co...to4010948.html

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Increíbles fotografías que nos dejan Río Ardilla y F. Lázaro, las tres fotos me encantan. Muy interesante también la que ha puesto F. Lázaro en la que se ve la atagía y el túnel para desviar el agua, ese podría se actualmente uno de los desagües o está tapado?

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el túnel para desviar el agua, ese podría se actualmente uno de los desagües o está tapado?


Ahora se utiliza como desagüe de fondo. Se construyó una torre sobre la cual está instalada la compuerta de guarda del desagüe.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, hace varios días que no entro a ver el estado del embalse, pero veo que sigue el plena forma  :Smile: 

Albufeira Alqueva
Data: 12.07.2012
Hora: 23:00	
Cota (m): 147.28
Volume (hm3): *3064.90 (73,85%)*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nueva actualización de Alqueva:

Albufeira Alqueva
Data: 08.08.2012
Hora: 23:00
Cota (m): 147.02
Volume (hm3): *3016.11 (72,68%)*

En un mes ha perdido 48 Hm3 y ha bajado 26 cm de cota  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Nueva actualización de Alqueva:
> 
> Albufeira Alqueva
> Data: 08.08.2012
> Hora: 23:00
> Cota (m): 147.02
> Volume (hm3): *3016.11 (72,68%)*
> 
> En un mes ha perdido 48 Hm3 y ha bajado 26 cm de cota


48Hm3 en un mes, para el bichaco que es, no está mal. Y además, está al 72% para el año que ha hecho y la época que estamos, está muy bien.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 48Hm3 en un mes, para el bichaco que es, no está mal. Y además, está al 72% para el año que ha hecho y la época que estamos, está muy bien.


Ahora mismo tiene que perder más agua por evaporación que la que suelta río abajo por el azud de Pedrogao.

Esos 250 km2 de embalse, tienen que perder Hm3 en evaporación por un tubo...  :Frown:

----------


## JMTrigos

Glorioso articulo periodístico sobre el "lago de Algueva".

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1562...grande-europa/

----------


## REEGE

Por lo que escriben de él... tiene muy buena pinta para tirarse allí unas vacaciones!!!
Gracias JMTrigos!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nueva actualización de Alqueva. Ya ha bajado de los 3000 Hm3  :Frown: 

Albufeira: Alqueva
Data: 03.09.2012
Hora: 23:00
Cota (m): 146.76
*Volume (hm3) 2967.99 (71,52%)*

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Nueva actualización de Alqueva. Ya ha bajado de los 3000 Hm3 
> 
> Albufeira: Alqueva
> Data: 03.09.2012
> Hora: 23:00
> Cota (m): 146.76
> *Volume (hm3) 2967.99 (71,52%)*


Uuuh, está bajo mínimos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un poco por debajo de 3.000Hm3, y al 71%.
Anda que no le queda ná hasta llegar a algunos niveles que he visto yo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que a Alqueva tampoco le han venido mal las lluvias, ha recuperado algunos Hm3 con respecto al mes anterior.

Cota: 146.86 (152 máx.)
*Volume: 2986.42 (aprox. 72%)*

----------


## F. Lázaro

En este enlace podéis ver varias imágenes aéreas de la presa de Alqueva.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3984313...7620469734105/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Atentos a la subida que va a pegar Alqueva... ayer subió algo más de 40 Hm3 hasta los 3076, y los siguientes días va a pegar un subidón mucho mayor...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Alqueva sube otros 9 cm, que equivalen a más de la capacidad total de la presa del Fresnedas...

Ha pasado de 3076 a 3093, y el caudal entrante en Ponte de Vinha va ya por los 120 m3/s, aunque ha de subir aún mucho más...

----------


## REEGE

> Alqueva sube otros 9 cm, que equivalen a más de la capacidad total de la presa del Fresnedas...


Si es que estoy en un charquito comparado con éstos bichos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anoche a las 23:00 había subido otros 16 cm. que equivalen a 30 Hm3, situándose en los 3.123  :Smile: 

El caudal en Monte da Vinha subió hasta los casi 350 m3/s.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Actualización 07-11-2012:

Cota: 147.73 (+14)
Volumen: 3150.91 (+26,98)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así sí  :Smile: 

04-11-2012: 3076
05-11-2012: 3093
06-11-2012: 3123
07-11-2012: 3150
08-11-2012: 3174

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dejo de actualizar este hilo un par de días y el embalse se dispaa, jeje.

04-11-2012: 3076
05-11-2012: 3093
06-11-2012: 3123
07-11-2012: 3150
08-11-2012: 3174

...

13-11-2012: *3310*

El caudal entrante en Monte da Vinha llegó a los 550 m3/s, y en Pulo do Lobo, aguas abajo del contraembalse de Alqueva, el azud de Pedrogao, subió hata los 800 m3/s en apenas unas horas. Supongo que gran parte de ese agua vendría proveniente del río Ardila que cogió una cantidad de agua tremenda.

Desde luego, nadie puede dudar que el embalse de Alqueva supone un gran seguro de vida para los pueblos situados en la parte baja del Guadiana Internacional.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues afl final de este episodio de lluvias, Alqueva se ha situado en torno a los 3.400 Hm3, por lo que ya "solo" le quedan 750 de aire  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer al amanecer me acerqué a Alqueva, que tiene un aspecto fantástico, embalsando 3.445,95 hectómetros cúbicos. Os voy a subir las fotos que hice, en un paseo por la coronación, empezando por la margen izquierda, y río arriba:

















Sigue.

----------


## Los terrines

Continuamos el paseo:











Ahora por la otra acera:







Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y aquí tenéis las últimas:



















Y una gaviota:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena tirada de imágenes. ¿Cómo van las obras de la central?

Por cierto, como vean los guardiñas a esos pescando desde el muro, la receta va a ser floja...

----------


## Los terrines

> Buena tirada de imágenes. ¿Cómo van las obras de la central?
> 
> Por cierto, como vean los guardiñas a esos pescando desde el muro, la receta va a ser floja...


La verdad, Federico, es que no me acerqué a las obras (está prohíbido el paso). En cuanto a los pescadores, estaban allí muy tranquilos, estuve hablando con ellos para tratar de hacer un reportaje novedoso, pero no me supieron indicar por donde podía subir a un cerro que hay en la margen derecha del Guadiana, un poco abajo de la presa, por lo que me tuve que contentar con las fotos que habéis visto.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

Un reportaje como un pino de grande, gracias los terrines.
Ya encontrarás esa ruta otro día, seguro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Alqueva va a subir otro tanto con las lluvias de estos días en Portugal más la que están soltando desde la presa de Montijo.

Ayer Alqueva subió 10 cm. y ya superó los 3.500 Hm3. Recordemos que su máximo son 4.150, aunque supongo que tendrá su correspondiente resguardo invernal.

El charco debe estar tremendo otra vez... se te pierde la vista viendo agua.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Esta mañana pasé como hago casi a diario por los puentes que atraviesan el Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz, y, aunque era aún de noche, tengo la impresión de que el nivel había subido unos 20 centímetros respecto a hace pocos días; ya sabéis, agua para Alqueva.

Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Según la página web de EDIA (http://www.edia.pt/edia/index.php/ac...s-sintetizados) el día 23 de enero a las 23:00 embalsaba 3.519,50 hectómetros cúbicos (continúa la subida).

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y más que va a coger. En Monte da Vinha el Guadiana marca 140 m3/s, más todo lo que esté entrando por el lado portugués, le debe estar entrando sus 200 m3/s.

Anoche le cayó otro poco de agua, grano a grano se hace una buena montaña de arena...

----------


## F. Lázaro

En este enlace podréis ver multitud de imágenes aéreas de la presa y el embalse de Alqueva.

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...20de%20Alqueva

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bel día 23 de enero a las 23:00 embalsaba 3.519,50 hectómetros cúbicos (continúa la subida).


Ayer, 27 de enero, 3.633.68 Hm3. Está muy cerquita del 90%...

Ahora es el momento propicio para una buena regada de 50-100 litros:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí van otras 3 imágenes panorámicas que acabo de encontrar...


Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/6013.html


Fuente: http://acucaramarelo.blogspot.com.es...s-de-agua.html


Fuente: http://filhodovento2006.blogspot.com...1_archive.html

----------


## Los terrines

Si alguien se entera de que empieza a desembalsar, que no dude en avisar aquí, a ver si tengo tiempo para acercarme y subir unas fotos, aunque ando bastante ocupado.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si alguien se entera de que empieza a desembalsar, que no dude en avisar aquí, a ver si tengo tiempo para acercarme y subir unas fotos, aunque ando bastante ocupado.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Habrá que estar atentos a los periódicos principalmente, en el Hoy siempre han publicado noticia cuando ha abierto desagües, y en la prensa portuguesa supongo que también lo deberían de comentar llegado el caso.

Cuando ha llegado al 90%, en otras ocasiones ha empezado a tirar de desagües.

Por supuesto, si llega a tirar agua, un servidor hará todo lo posible por acercarse a inmortalizar dicho momento.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer a las 23:00, embalsaba 3.635,88 Hm cúbicos; poco a poco, sigue subiendo (el Guadiana por Badajoz sigue con bastante buen nivel, según pude comprobar esta mañana).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Ayer a las 23:00, embalsaba 3.635,88 Hm cúbicos; poco a poco, sigue subiendo (el Guadiana por Badajoz sigue con bastante buen nivel, según pude comprobar esta mañana).
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Y, además, Pedrogao, donde vierte Alqueva, ha subido 10 hectómetros cúbicos en las últimas 24  horas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

3.725 Hm3 se acumulan ya en el sistema Alqueva-Pedrogao, repartidos de la siguiente manera: 3635.88 en Alqueva y 90.01 en Pedrogao.

Hacen falta al menos un par de frentes más para empezar a pensar en un hipotético desembalse.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúa la subida; ayer, a las 23:00, Alqueva embalsaba 3.646,88 hectómetros cúbicos (ha subido en 24 horas 11hectómetros cúbicos), y Pedrogao registraba 85,24 hectómetros cúbicos (ha bajado en 24 horas casi 5 hectómetros cúbicos), lo que supone un acumulado del sistema de 3.732,12 y una subida diaria del sistema de 6 hectómetros cúbicos.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hace falta otro par de regadas ahora que está la tierra empapada de agua...

----------


## Los terrines

Continúa la subida: ayer a las 23:00 alqueva embalsaba 3.666,75 y pedrogao 76,77 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que suma 3.743,52. Esto supone casi 11,5 hectómetros cúbicos más que el pasado 31 de enero.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Continúa la subida: ayer a las 23:00 alqueva embalsaba 3.666,75 y pedrogao 76,77 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que suma 3.743,52. Esto supone casi 11,5 hectómetros cúbicos más que el pasado 31 de enero.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Sigue subiendo: ayer, 25 de febrero, alqueva embalsaba 3.731,24 hectómetros cúbicos, y pedrogao 66,59, lo que suma 3.797,83 hectómetros cúbicos, es decir, más de 52 hectómetros cúbicos que el pasado 4 de febrero.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Sigue subiendo, ayer 2 de marzo Alqueva embalsaba 3.744,67 hectómetros cúbidos, y Pedrogao 68,55, lo que supone un total de 3.813,22 hectómetros cúbicos entre los dos.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como no caiga una buena regada generalizada en todo el Alentejo y Badajoz, es impensable una apertura de los desagües intermedios.

Esa central tira mucha agua (400 m3/s) y de momento se bastan con ella para tener controlado el embalse.

----------


## REEGE

> Esa central tira mucha agua (400 m3/s) y de momento se bastan con ella para tener controlado el embalse.


Es que F. Lázaro todos sabemos que esos 400m3/s es mucha tela. Ya quisieran muchas presas tirar de vez en cuando dicha cantidad aguas abajo...jejeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buen ritmo ha cogido Alqueva estos días, y a la espera de lo que pueda caer el jueves  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ayer tenía 3782.89 Hm3, a 1,25 metros de la cota NPA, un 91,15%. Por su parte, Pedrogao tiene 70,26... en total, 3853 Hm3  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como sube Alqueva!!!! A 1,08 m. de cota NPA (3.821 Hm3)... tan sólo le hace falta un empujoncito más  :Smile: 

Con el airazo que está haciendo hoy, capaz de que el agua salte por encima de las compuertas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno bueno bueno como viene Alqueva...

A tan sólo 94 cm. de cota NPA, ha subido 14 cm. en 24 horas, que para un embalse como Alqueva es una barbaridad. Almacena ya 3.853 Hm3.

Al ritmo que va, no es descabellado pensar en que decidan empezar con maniobras de desembalse. Habrá que estar atentos.

----------


## REEGE

Están ya preocupados los "jefes" de nuestros embalses por la que se avecina si no para...
Aún quedan lluvias pero pienso que lo peor ya ha pasado y se logrará controlar más o menos el tema.
Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ..
> *Aún quedan lluvias pero pienso que lo peor ya ha pasado* y se logrará controlar más o menos el tema.
> Saludos.


Será por allí, porque por aquí hoy ha caído una buena manta de agua y el Guadiana lejos de bajar, cada vez viene con más fuerza, y mañana aún más.

Los próximos días Alqueva va a pegar un buen bote, y no tiene ya demasiado margen. Imagino que las turbinas estarán tirando agua a todo lo que den...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto de que EDIA no de datos los fines de semana... estoy que me subo por las paredes por ver qué nivel tiene ya Alqueva, entre lo que baja por un Guadiana enfurecido, más todo lo que reciba de otros ríos tanto españoles como portugueses, tiene que estar subiendo igual que la espuma de la cerveza.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he estado viendom al "monstruo", que está pletórico, aunque no estaba desembalsando; aquí tenéis las fotos:







Éstas las hice desde la zona de la marina que hay en la margen izquierda, muy derca de la presa:













Y ahora, las que tomé desde la presa:



Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Más desde la presa:





















Y esto es todo, un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como está el bicho madre mía  :EEK!: 

Los drenes tienen que echar agua para mover una turbina  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Le falta muy poco para desembalsar, un par más de buenos frentes y ya está.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ya tenemos la actualización.

Cota: 151.51 (A 49 cm. de cota máxima)
Volumen: 3956.77, al 95,34%.

De momento, no veo en ningún periódico portugués que se hayan iniciado maniobras de desembalse, pero habrá que estar atentos, sigue entrando bastante agua a Alqueva y se espera más lluvia.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues ya estamos en la cota 151,76, y embalsa 4.015,04 hectómetros cúbicos, más 111,73 que guarda Pedrogao, con lo que el sistema acumula 4.116,77 hectómetros cúbicos (datos a las 23:00 portuguesas de ayer).

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La vista del monstruo desde el castillo de Monsaraz tiene que ser tremenda.

Cota: *151.82* el día 13, a 14 cm. de cota máxima, albergando casi *4.030 Hm3*

-----

Por otra parte, dejo una foto que he encontrado de cuando estaba en construcción con una resolución bastante buena.


Fuente: http://www.cc-eg.uevora.pt/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curiosa la nueva actualización de Alqueva... la anterior subía 15 Hm3 en un día, la de hoy, no sólo sube, sino que baja 4 Hm3.

Visto en las fotos de Los terrines que no tiraba agua por desagües, está más que claro que tiraban agua a toda máquina por las dos centrales, ya que si no hubiese tirado agua la central a toda leche, hubieran tenido que abrir sí o sí.

Mi pregunta es... cómo es posible que ayer, turbinando, subiese 15 Hm3 y hoy no suba, sino que baje 4 Hm3. Tanto no ha bajado el Guadiana, a lo que hay que sumar todo el agua que entra por la parte portuguesa, y dudo que la central tenga potencia para tirar tanta agua. Hay algo que me mosquea en ese cambio tan radical. O esas turbinas tienen un "turbo-boost", o han tirado agua desde otro sitio que no son turbinas... quizás desagüe de fondo.

He estado buscando en periódicos portugueses y no encuentro ninguna información relativa a Alqueva, y EDIA tampoco dice nada.

Claro que también puede ser un fallo de los datos y estoy haciendo aquí de Iker Jiménez para nada  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menuda forma de tirar agua, van a dejar seco el embalse  :Big Grin: 

Están tirando constantemente 600 m3/s... qué bien vendría todo ese agua para el Acuífero  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Eso nos lo echan al acuífero y nos forman el Mediterraneo II...jajaja
No seamos tan ansiosos!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según un artículo del periódico Hoy.es, Alqueva ha abierto...




> http://www.hoy.es/20130321/local/pre...303211348.html
> 
> 21.03.13 - 13:48 - ANTONIO CID | HOY.es
> 
> Lleno. Así se encuentra Alqueva [...] La presa no rebosa agua por arriba porque *se encuentra desembalsando por aliviaderos laterales y bajos*. De hecho, aguas abajo el agua circula a un ritmo de caudal de 482 metros cúbicos por segundo y la entrada en la cola del pantano es de 141,9 metros cúbicos por segundo.

----------


## Los terrines

Qué rabia me da no poder acercarme, pero hoy me voy a la Serena; a ver si la semana próxima tendo un rato y voy a hacer unas fotos.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he estado en Alqueva, que estaba turbinando a toda castaña; aquí tenéis el reportaje:





La nueva central:













Ahora, algunas desde la coronación:





Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Más instantáneas desde la coronación, como podéis observar, está espectacular, embalsando más de 4.000 hectómetros cúbicos:





















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Con estas dos fotos termino:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Impactante!!!!!! Menudo pedazo de embalse, 4000 Hm3. Gracias por este fantástico reportaje, Los Terrines.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Impactante!!!!!! Menudo pedazo de embalse, 4000 Hm3. Gracias por este fantástico reportaje, Los Terrines.


Y encima lleno hasta arriba que está.
Muchas gracias por estas maravillosas imágenes  :Smile: .

----------


## Varanya

¡Qué barbaridad de agua! 

¡Da miedo!

Verlo desembalsar debe ser memorable.

----------


## albertillovernel

Creo que lo podríamos ver desembalsar: lluvia esta semana, embalses de cabecera a punto de soltar, cauce medio también al 90%... aunque la capacidad de la central hidroeléctrica también tiene que ser espectacular y puede que lo consigan dominar así.

----------


## Los terrines

> Creo que lo podríamos ver desembalsar: lluvia esta semana, embalses de cabecera a punto de soltar, cauce medio también al 90%... aunque la capacidad de la central hidroeléctrica también tiene que ser espectacular y puede que lo consigan dominar así.


Ya no es la central hidroeléctrica, albertillovernel, a mí me dió la impresión de que ya estaba turbinando también la segunda central hidroeléctica, Alqueva 2, en la margen derecha del Guadiana; lo que no concozco es la capacidad de ambas.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El viaje de agua que debe estar entrando en Alqueva debe ser muy bueno... y más que le va a entrar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí van sendas fotos del interior de las centrales de Alqueva, equipadas cada una con 2 Francis de 130 MW.

Alqueva I

Fuente: http://www.efacec.pt/PresentationLay...&projectoid=28

Alqueva II

Fuente: http://www.waterpowermagazine.com/fe...ueva-ii-2.html

----------

frfmfrfm (28-nov-2013),HUESITO (28-nov-2013),Los terrines (28-nov-2013),REEGE (25-abr-2015),Varanya (06-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Foto del paramento de aguas arriba de Alqueva antes de inciarse el llenado.


Fuente: http://odebrecht.com/portugal/en/

----------

frfmfrfm (26-abr-2015),HUESITO (21-abr-2015),Jonasino (21-abr-2015),Los terrines (21-abr-2015),perdiguera (26-abr-2015),sergi1907 (21-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que foto tan curiosa.No la conocía. Gracias F.Lázaro

----------


## REEGE

Gracias F. Lázaro, que orden y limpieza se ve en el interior... esperemos que dure mucho así.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Unas imágenes aéreas del blog A Terceira Dimensão - Fotografia Aérea. Las vistas del charco desde ahí arriba tiene que ser de escándalo.





Podéis ver más fotos en el siguiente enlace del blog, del cual están tomadas: http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...20de%20Alqueva

----------

frfmfrfm (26-abr-2015),HUESITO (26-abr-2015),Jonasino (26-abr-2015),Los terrines (25-abr-2015),perdiguera (26-abr-2015),REEGE (26-abr-2015),willi (26-abr-2015)

----------

